

I Took Down the Man Who Posted a Hacked Topless Photo of My Daughter - m_mueller
http://www.alternet.org/sex-amp-relationships/i-took-down-man-who-posted-hacked-topless-photo-my-daughter-internet?paging=off&current_page=1#bookmark

======
socrates1998
I read this article a few days ago. It's a very interesting read, one that
made me rethink some of my online habits.

It is somewhat misleading because the guy who did this isn't in jail or even
in trouble, he just stopped posting hacked pictures.

He has over a half million followers on twitter and regularly posts the same
type of content on his twitter page.

"took him down" isn't exactly correct, in my opinion.

------
m_mueller
Note: I'm not the author of this article. The title is longer than 80
characters, so I was in a dilemma between shortening the title (against HN
policy) and adding the author's name.

